# single "practice" "fattie"



## grothe (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know if this is considered a "fattie" being it was all beef. I had a package of ground beef in the fridge for a few days that i had to do something with before it went bad. Just figured it be good practice rolling.

Flattened out in ziplock bag - saw this here somewhere, wish I could remember who posted it (would like to give credit and points). Easiest method for me!


Loaded with minced garlic, onion powder, sauted mushrooms, mozz cheese sticks, salt, and pepper.



I roll halfway from one side....


then the other.....


squeeze the heck out of it & wrap n twist


Unwrap, add bacon.


smoked @ 230 til internal of 150. Kinda hard to see - gettin dark out - need more lights in here!


Added sauce while eating. Turned out pretty good for quick n easy.


----------



## teeotee (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks very much like a fattie to me , meat, stuffing, rolled, smoked. 
Real nice job on the bacon lattice btw.


----------



## grothe (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks teeotee!

Wish my bacon was a little longer, or fattie shorter....... wait......no..... it's the bacon's fault!


----------



## 1894 (Jul 16, 2008)

Glad you were able to keep that fatty from spinnin' outta control 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ( sorry I couldn't resist 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) 

Great job on the weave , looks soooo good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Love the tractor too !!!


----------



## cman95 (Jul 16, 2008)

Points on that bacon weave!


----------



## grothe (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanx guys! Saw everyone else did weaves so.....


----------



## christhompson (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, great work on the weave. Don't sweat whether it's a fattie or not. Fattie is a state of mind. If it tastes good, who cares what it's called!


----------



## erain (Jul 16, 2008)

i think capt dan posted the deal on rolling with baggie and eme also posted on that method so that prob where it was seen. regardless of method used heck ya that was a fattie... ground meat flattened, filling on top and rolled back up like a jelly roll w ends sealed off=fatty, kinda reminds me of mushroom and swiss i did with elk a while back. bet it was darn good!!!! great job!!!!!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 16, 2008)

That looks picture perfect...we will see  you this w/e huh?
hey thx for the pix of Diesel, he is the cutest dog ever! I am glad he is back into the pond!


----------



## grothe (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know about cute - 165 pounds - more like a bear. 
Gonna try to join in this weekend. Weather here's been rainy all spring & summer. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Suppose to be nice through Sunday and got alotta hay to cut and bale.... Try to sneak something in. Probably gonna be a late night smoke if I don't get into too many beers!!


----------



## 1894 (Jul 16, 2008)

Did I miss a pic ???? Got a big softy spot in my heart for big dogs


----------



## grothe (Jul 16, 2008)

Was in a different thread.
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=20087
Try this - don'y really know what I'm doing!!!!


----------



## 1894 (Jul 16, 2008)

Worked great !!! Thanks ,It came back to me after reading a bit 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Glad he's doing good


----------



## allen (Jul 16, 2008)

You were'nt by chance in a basket weaving competition? Great job on the bacon weave,Welcome to SMF


----------



## seboke (Jul 16, 2008)

Guy, I'm tossing you some points for the best bacon weave I've seen to date!


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 16, 2008)

great looking fattie, nice weave


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 18, 2008)

There's always room for more BACON! Sweet Q-view; nice lattice work.


----------

